

Ask HN: Unknown or expired link? - pj

Sometimes I click threads open and read through them and then add my comment.  When I do this, I get a single line that says, "Unknown or expired link."<p>If I refresh, the thread appears and I can post my link.<p>What is the purpose of this timeout?
======
bayareaguy
This problem stems from a limitation of the way HN maintains state. An earlier
post with some links to the problem code is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=163755>

This is a well known problem pg hasn't gotten around to fixing. See YC:
"unknown or expired link" -- fix it already (790 days ago)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=28944>

~~~
pj
I didn't even realize it was a bug. I can't believe it is so old!

